# Hierodula membranacea



## dannyboy (Apr 23, 2007)

heres some piccies of my male Hierodula membranacea showing off his size hehe


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## darkspeed (Oct 22, 2007)

My baby: L-4 Hierodula membranacea... its hard to get the camera to focus on the little booger, cuz it never stops moving.


----------



## Ben.M (Oct 25, 2007)




----------

